# Restaurant Questionnaire



## emilyh111 (May 26, 2015)

Hi,

Could anyone please help fill out this questionnaire for a blog post I am doing:

What is your job role?

How many hours do you work on average per week?

How long do you spend managing staff schedules per week?


What would you say is one of the biggest inefficiencies in your restaurant? e.g.


 Outdated technology
 Too much food is wasted
 High staff turnover
 Staff illness
 Weak management
 Inefficient practices
 Other:
Thank you!!!

Emily


----------

